# Type of sprayer for poly? Gravity? Traditional? LVLP? HVLP?



## AAANDRRREW (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all.

My buddy has been telling me how great spraying poly is. I decided I was interested enough to give it a try. I don't want to spend a ton of cash on a sprayer (I know, you probably get what you pay for, but I'd like to start cheap at first to see if it's viable for me).

Anyway, my other buddy told me had has a HVLP sprayer from harbor freight. I look it up online and its on sale, so I head down to grab it. When I get there I realize it's a gravity fed HVLP. Will this still work alright with poly or do I need a traditional type?

I ended up walking out with 2 of them due to the sale that was running. The HVLP I got is this one:
http://t.harborfreight.com/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html

I also grabbed this one, but I do not think it is actually classified as a HVLP:
http://t.harborfreight.com/detail-spray-gun-91011.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

You will be able to get a really nice finish with the first gun you linked. I have used many of them.

I would suggest you buy one of the guns with the regulator on the gun. I find it helps to keep the pressure in sight and controlled more at the gun. You can swap the regulator between guns or swap it when you replace one.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

You got the guns, what is going to blow the air to atomize it?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Then 2nd gun design is what you want, but HF ******************** is usually junk and the tips, needles size, and flow contorllability is what you pay for, I doubt you get that with a HF gun.


----------



## AAANDRRREW (Mar 11, 2015)

Haha, I have a 33 gal 6.5 HP air compressor - it is a hair on the smaller side for the specs, but I am hoping to nurse it through, especially since most my projects are smaller - so I hope I can get it sprayed before I lose too much pressure.

As for the regulator, I'll look into that - I do have one at the compressor.

If I keep my compressor drained (and I don't have an auto oiler) do I need a filter for moisture if it use oil based poly?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The purple HF guns are great… I use it mostly for oil based enamel, but have also shot poly and latex. They go on sale for less than they currently are now and with a 20% coupon, you can get them for under $10. Before using it, take it apart, give it a good cleaning and use teflon tape on the cup or it will dribble all over your hand 

Your compressor will work just fine.. and don't worry about the on-gun regulator - it's not really needed.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: A filter/dryer is always a good thing to have on your compressor - and not just for spraying.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The purple HF guns are great… I use it mostly for oil based enamel, but have also shot poly and latex. They go on sale for less than they currently are now and with a 20% coupon, you can get them for under $10. Before using it, take it apart, give it a good cleaning and use teflon tape on the cup or it will dribble all over your hand
> 
> Your compressor will work just fine.. and don t worry about the on-gun regulator - it s not really needed.
> 
> ...


+1 for the purple HF Gun and the take it apart and clean it really well and the Teflon trick.

I usually don't buy the cheapest tool but, for several years I'd heard about the HF purples guns. A few months ago I decided it was time to try one and with it being on sale and a coupon or some combination I got 4 of them for 9.99 each. I went with 4 because the shipping to Alaska is high and getting 4 was the best deal with shipping.

I have 3 other medium price spray guns, to make a long story short the HF gun gave me a finish as good as the others guns I own.

In the long run the difference is going to be in how long the HF gun last. It will wear out before hight priced guns but they spray just fine.

Video on tuning up the purple gun.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Then 2nd gun design is what you want, but HF ******************** is usually junk and the tips, needles size, and flow contorllability is what you pay for, I doubt you get that with a HF gun.
> 
> - conifur


You should try one of these gun before you make assumptions. They won't last as long as the more expensive guns but for he hobbyist who spray occasionally they can work well and save you money.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

To the OP

Over spray from oil based poly unlike water borne finished and lacquers will not dry in the air before they land on surfaces in you shop. Hope you have a good place to spray so you don't end up with a sticky shop.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Forgot, all my guns are gravity feed except for one cup gun and one with a pressure pot. I use the gravity feed guns 95% of the time. The gravity guns are so easy to clean.

Unless you have to spray upside down use the first gun you linked to.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

I have used high end automotive spray guns, and I have used 'more economical' guns like the HF guns you mention. Currently using a $30 gun I picked up while visiting Grizzly. The 'economical' ones work just fine for the woodshop. A big key is keeping them clean.

Your 30 gal, 6.5 horse compressor will be fine for most typical projects. But will have trouble keeping up on bigger projects, not going to keep up spraying a whole set of kitchen cabinets non-stop.

Definitely get a filter/dryer!!! (Murphy's Law - the one time your paint gun decides to spit water, it will be in the most visible spot!)

As mentioned above, if you are spraying poly, or even latex/enamel, you must think overspray!!!!!!!! It will get in places you wouldn't think possible!!!!!

Get a good respirator too!


----------



## AAANDRRREW (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! I agree, I pick and choose what HF tools to purchase. If you are willing to take a gamble at times and don't use the tool really frequently or push it to its limits, sometimes the HF stuff is not bad.

I will definitely do some practicing and research before trying to spray. It's cold here in WI now, so spraying in the garage won't happen for a few months at least - not heated or ventilated. I was just always interested in sprayers then saw the HF one was marked at 50 regularly, but with coupon it was 9.99. Figured I better go grab one or two for that price.

So, what I understand from the posts here is that spraying acrylic (like min wax) will atomize and go on well and the overspray will pretty much dry by the time it hits other objects not intended for poly. But regular poly (also min wax) will still be stick when it lands? I guess this is a crucial little bit of information that can come in handy - we have a couple Harley's and cars in the garage.

Also, if I spray water borne poly, moisture in my air wouldn't really be that big of an issue, correct?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> So, what I understand from the posts here is that spraying acrylic (like min wax) will atomize and go on well and the overspray will pretty much dry by the time it hits other objects not intended for poly. But regular poly (also min wax) will still be stick when it lands? I guess this is a crucial little bit of information that can come in handy - we have a couple Harley s and cars in the garage.
> 
> Also, if I spray water borne poly, moisture in my air wouldn t really be that big of an issue, correct?
> 
> - AAANDRRREW


The waterbornes usually dry in the air and become a white dust on the floor. The oil based stuff floats and sticks everywhere like Alaskaguy said. As for the water in the air, it may not be just water but probably a small amount of oil in there as well….I always use a moisture trap when spraying (anything).


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

You can build a quick spray booth using several of the free HF 5×7 foot tarps ("free with any purchase"). I use spring clamps to hold from the horizontal ceiling joists and a 2×4 on the ground. Just overlap them by several inches. They will wear out quickly but there is always another sale coming.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I use a makeshift booth with those tarps as well. Both in the garage hung from the ceiling, as well as one using an old metal porch swing frame (where the wooden swing rotted away). As for longevity of the HF gun, I have one that has probably been used a few hundred times now, and still shoots as good as when it was purchased. As long as you clean them well after each use, they hold up pretty good. I originally bought it because I needed to shoot some stuff that I thought would trash the gun, and at $10, didn't mind throwing it away when done. Didn't happen 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I've seen the exact same guns being sold at various stores for $50 or more. Only difference was the color!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

